# Gym: €10 Fine for Unpaid Direct Debit



## Stetuck (23 Jul 2006)

To make a long story short my employer made a mess of my wages and they did not go through the bank's system. As a result my direct debits went unpaid. For this I was charged €12.70 by my bank. The direct debit remained unpaid.

The direct debit was for my gym. The gym said that I could pay the relevant amount over the counter. They also informed me that there is/was a €10 "administration" charge in addition to my usual monthly payment. I paid the €10.

I signed a contract with the gym and there was no clause stating anything about the €10. They also wrote to me informing me that the payment bounced and the letter contained no mention of the €10 charge. The gym claimed that the bank charges them for my payment bouncing and it was up to me to refund the gym the difference.

I am a bit sceptical of this extra charge. Do they have the right to deduct this €10 or should I fight to get it back?


----------



## oysterman (23 Jul 2006)

*Re: Fine for Unpaid Direct Debit*



			
				Stetuck said:
			
		

> They also informed me that there is/was a €10 "administration" charge in addition to my usual monthly payment. *I paid the €10.*
> 
> I signed a contract with the gym and there was no clause stating anything about the €10. They also wrote to me informing me that the payment bounced and the letter contained no mention of the €10 charge. The gym claimed that the bank charges them for my payment bouncing and it was up to me to refund the gym the difference.
> 
> I am a bit sceptical of this extra charge. *Do they have the right to deduct this €10 or should I fight to get it back?*


Businesses have the"right" to set whatever prices they want for whatever services they offer. Customers have the responsibility to decide whether a price or a charge is reasonable before paying it.....and not to pay it and then moan subsequently.


----------



## Audrey (25 Jul 2006)

*Re: Fine for Unpaid Direct Debit*

I think the gym is probably within its rights, and the bank (of course) is within its right to make a charge.  However, I do think that in the circumstances you describe, your employer should reimburse you the costs involved because your employer's responsibility was to have your wages/salary paid into the bank in good time.


----------



## ciara_gmail (26 Jul 2006)

*Re: Fine for Unpaid Direct Debit*

Especially ask for compensation if it appears on your ICB report as an unpaid mandatory payment - could cause issues with banks in the future for getting loans etc..


----------



## Humpback (26 Jul 2006)

*Re: Fine for Unpaid Direct Debit*



			
				oysterman said:
			
		

> Businesses have the"right" to set whatever prices they want for whatever services they offer. Customers have the responsibility to decide whether a price or a charge is reasonable before paying it.....and not to pay it and then moan subsequently.


 
And businesses are obliged to inform customers what charges will be incurred, or are likely to be incurred, in the course of the business/customer relationship or contract.

If these charges aren't detailed up front, then the customer does not have a responsibility to pay for them where a contract has been entered into.


----------



## smmb (2 Aug 2006)

*Re: Fine for Unpaid Direct Debit*

The Bank is within its rights to charge you for an unpaid direct debit as the costs fall on their side re paying and receiving a return. There is no bank charge to the receiving bank (ie the gyms bank) for not receiving a direct debit in. The Eur10 charge seems to be their own administrative charge which you, whilst they may claim is within their rights to charge, should be chartered in your membership agreement.


----------

